

Difference between two days in Java - babuskov
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3299972/difference-in-days-between-two-dates-in-java

======
babuskov
I amazes me how many programers are completely ignorant about daylight savings
and leap seconds. OTOH, those who aren't, don't mind the low performance of
looping. :(

